# Night sweats. Could AF be coming back?



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a 14 month old and haven't had AF yet, but the past couple of nights I've woken with sweats--it feels totally hormonal, like the sweats I got when DS was born and the pregnancy hormones were changing. I also thought I saw a little bit of blood (but it was such a little bit I wasn't sure...)

Anyone have insight?


----------



## Gwendolyn's babies (Nov 22, 2007)

before my aunt flo came back I distinctly remember going through "hot flashes".


----------

